# Jams In Ontario!!



## HeydonGeorge (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey, I came onto this site to find some musicians. I am 17 and its hard to find musicians i can jam with who aren't metal heads.  I LOVE the blues!! So i wanted to know if there was any Jams going on in southern Ontario! Give me a shout!


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

HeydonGeorge said:


> Hey, I came onto this site to find some musicians. I am 17 and its hard to find musicians i can jam with who aren't metal heads.  I LOVE the blues!! So i wanted to know if there was any Jams going on in southern Ontario! Give me a shout!


Shouldn't be too hard to find compatible people to jam with in your local area. Try posting an ad in your local KIJIJI or other free classifieds or bulletin boards. Maybe put a sticky up at your local music store(s) or better yet, tell the folks that work at those same shops - chances are they'll know many local musicians who you can contact or network through. Just an idea or two...


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

There certainly are jams around, and ones thar cater to blues/classic rock/singer songwriters are usually the easy ones to find. There's one like that Wednesday nights in Stratford at Molly Bloom's. There's also a jazz jam there on Sunday afternoons (which I host.)


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

I host one the last Saturday of every month at the goofie Newfie in fergus - minors are allowed, but I need to let the bar know in advance and they need to be with a parent - we do everything from reggae and funk to blues to weirdo improvised fusion to contemporary rock


----------

